# Picture



## Shotgun2 (Feb 17, 2019)

how do I post pictures I can not get them to load


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

If from a computer just drag the pictures into your open thread/reply. They'll show up at the bottom. Then put your cursor wherever you want the picture to be placed, and click fullsize or thumbnail. From a phone I can't help you out, but here's a thread that covers a few ways of doing it.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/uploading-pictures.268531/

Chris


----------



## mike243 (Feb 17, 2019)

hit upload file,pick a picture file and size bammm its there,dont have any on the new computer to show though


----------



## mike243 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## mike243 (Feb 17, 2019)

you can post multiple pictures if ou do it properly and not like me lol


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 17, 2019)

Well I figured out how to post a profile picture. Thanks now to see if I can post some pictures on the fourm


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2019)

Can't help you with a phone, but it's real easy with a computer.
Al


----------

